# Glad to be here



## Mighty Mike (Sep 18, 2006)

Trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello! Welcome aboard!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

We're all trying to figure it out too, so you're in good company!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard! 

Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions, that may help you figure it all out.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome sir! great to have another kenpoist.
Sean


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hang in there!

I've been trying to figure it all out for years! 

I'm sure you'll get some good feedback here, or good info. from just reading what's being posted.

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings!


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  I lurked here for a short time and quickly became addicted to the people and information here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey, Mike.  Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Mighty Mike said:


> Trying to figure it all out.



when you do can you let me know?  And the rest of us..we seems to be lost in here


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla & welcome to MT.

If you have any questions getting around the site, just ask.  Someone here will help you.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

hello


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2006)

You're in good company...A lot of us are trying to figure it out.
Welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

